# Einstiegsstufen - wie bauen?



## HOBI (15. Apr. 2010)

Hallo!!

Wir bauen einen Schwimmteich und ich überlege, wie wir die Einstiegsstufen am Besten machen sollen.

VAR. 1: Die erste Idee und Vorschlag einer Teichbaufirma war, eine schräge Fläche auszubaggern, darauf Dreiecke zu betonieren und Granitsteinblöcke dort drauf zu setzen. Nur sind die Blöcke ziemlich teuer und nur 20cm hoch... möchte aber eine Stufe 26cm hoch machen.

VAR. 2: Die Stufen direkt aus der Erde ausbaggern lassen, darauf Folie und Natursteinplatten verlegen .... was haltet Ihr von dieser Variante? Die Folienverlegefirma meint, daß das auf Dauer nicht so stabil ist..

VAR 3: auf die schräge Fläche Teichsäcke (2 Stück übereinander damit ich auf 26cm Höhe komme) aufstapeln und mit Mörtel und Kies belegen.

Oder gäbs noch andere Möglichkeiten, die einfach und halbwegs kostengünstig wären? ... und was auch wichtig ist: auf Dauer halten werden.

Danke!!

lg
Birgit


----------



## drwr (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Einstiegsstufen - wie bauen?*

Hallo,

ich habe die Stufen in den Boden gegraben - das geht wunschgemäß - und dann mit GfK laminiert. Ist seit 6 Jahren stabil. Nur Erde geht meines Erachtens sicher nicht.
Bei einem Folienteich trotzdem drunter mit GfK  Stufen basteln und mit Innotec die Folie auf GfK fixieren.
Die andere Alternative Stufen in Erde graben und mit Magerbeton anwerfen und so fixieren, dann Vlies und Folie ...

Ferner besteht noch die Möglichkeit den Rand zu verstärken und eine Trittleiter am Rand einzuhängen ( gibt es speziell zum Einhängen )

Gru? Wolfgang


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Einstiegsstufen - wie bauen?*

Und wie wäre es mit diesen Steinpflanzkästen, die ich zb. unter meinem Filter habe ? Die sind glaub ich 50 x 30 x 25 hoch ?


----------



## HOBI (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Einstiegsstufen - wie bauen?*

Danke für die Tipps... aber die Betonpflanzkörbe, die ich im Google gefunden haben, sind leider auch sehr teuer... Steinkörbe hab ich jetzt gar nicht gefunden...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Einstiegsstufen - wie bauen?*

also ich hab je stück bei Hornbach ca 2,50 € bezahlt


----------



## Digicat (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Einstiegsstufen - wie bauen?*

Servus Birgit

Dir ist aber schon bewußt, daß Stufen im Teich, egal aus welchem Material und egal wie verlegt/gebaut, potenziell eine Unfallgefahr darstellt .....

Durch Algen wird jedes Material sehr "schmierig" und sehr rutschig und speziell bei "harten" Untergründen, wie Steine heften sich gerade Fadenalgen sehr gerne an 

Ich persönlich finde Einstiegsleitern noch am sichersten ....

   

Es siedeln sich auf den Stufen zwar auch Algen an, aber man steht sicher, durch das festhalten am Geländer und aus der Bewegung des steigens heraus 

Selbst meine betagte Mutter mit 84 Jahren ging so gerne in den Teich baden 
Undenkbar mit deinem Vorhaben ....


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Einstiegsstufen - wie bauen?*

Hallo Birgit,
bezüglich Stufen hat NG ein abschreckendes Beispiel dargestellt...
Ich habe zwar keinen Schwimmteich, doch auch bei meinem kleinen Teich mir Gedanken gemacht, wie ich da reinkomme. Ich habe das über kleine Terassen an einer Biegung gelöst. Dort kann ich nicht "danebentreten". Allerdings werden diese veralgt sein, und sind mit Vorsicht zu betreten. An der Wand zu meiner "Badewanne" kann ich mich festhalten, wenn ich mal das Gleichgewicht verlieren sollte.
Für einen Schwimmteich ist das nicht die perfekte Lösung. Eine Leiter an einem Steilufer ist perfekt, Holztreppen habe ich alternativ auch son gesehen. Als zweites würde ich an Mörtel auf Folie denken der trittfest ist!
ei NG ist das Vermörteln beschrieben, hier im Forum gibt es detaillierte Infos dazu: 
also Verbundmatte auf Folie, und vermörtelt, u.U. stabilisierte Ränder durch Aufkantung/Verstärkung - das wäre meine Option, wenn ich kein Geländer wollte.


----------



## HOBI (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Einstiegsstufen - wie bauen?*

Hallo

danke für Eure Antworten!

Ursprünglich wollten wir auch eine Leiter machen, aber wir wurden von unserer Teichbaufirma überzeugt, daß Stufen doch bequemer wären... (wenn man z.B. mit einem Kind am Arm hineingehen möchte)
Also um Stufen werden wir jetzt nicht mehr drum rum kommen, da wir schon die nötigen Vorbereitungsarbeiten getroffen haben... auf Anraten unserer Teichbaufirma/Gärtnerei, die das immer so baut. Sie verwenden dazu Granitblockstufen die rau und trittsicher sind. Wir würden auch ein Geländer anbringen zum festhalten. Dachte, daß Granit nicht so anfällig ist für Algen? Auch wenns teurer ist, aber dann werden wir sonst doch bei dieser Variante bleiben, wenn es keine Alternative dazu gibt.

Im Buch von R. Weixler sieht man auch noch eine Variante wo Teichsäcke eingemörtelt werden und in den Mörtel kleine Kiessteine gedrückt werden... angeblich auch rutschfest.

Ich sag mal, zur Not können wir später auch noch an einer anderen Stelle einen Steg mit einer Leiter anbringen. Dann sehen wir eh, wie gut wir wirklich über die Stufen hineinkommen... 

Danke für Eure Hilfe!
LG und schönes Wochenende!
Birgit


----------

